# Best Target Bow



## fredbeararcher

I was thinking of putting away some pennies to get myself a target set up. I know there are a lot of opinions, but does anyone have any suggestions as to which bow?


----------



## Phillip

I would also be interested in some opinions on this...........


----------



## m923

My personal choice is a Mathews Apex 7, Its a very forgiving rig. But most will suggest shooting as many different set ups as you can and chose the one that feels the best to you!


----------



## MNBowhunter300

for target the apex..........the apex 7 is a better 3 d bow in my opinion. my buddy shoots a bowtech constipation he seems to like it alot also.


----------



## rustyfence

This is so personal preferance. I am shooting a 2008 Ultra Elite right now, and it is the most accurate/forgiving bow I have ever shot or owned! That is not to say there are not a bunch more out there, this is just MY favorite. 

Shoot as many as you can and see which one you like the best, and feels the best to YOU. 

Good luck in your search.:wink:


----------



## 2fingers

I could just say pro elite but ......... Try and shoot as many high end "target" bows as you can and pick the one that aims and feels the best.


----------



## jmvargas

our national compound team has either a matthews or a hoyt....apex or ultraelite dominate....


----------



## Templar1305

I bought a nice PSE made target bow off the classifieds here and It was allready set up and tuned. Its a fantastic bow and It was a bargain price. Thats the best way to go about it I think.


----------



## DFA

You can't go wrong with the new PSE MoneyMaker, awesome shooting bow :darkbeer:
DFA


----------



## DRFrance

*Conquest 4*

There are many good bows available today.

Choose one for you that is a bit longer axle to axle length (38" plus) and with a fair amount of brace height (7 inches or more).

Letoff and mass wieght of the bow is a personal matter for you and I like something in between weights to allow various stabilizer position options for the results I like and shooting outdoors in the wind. 

My personal choice of the bows available today is the Mathews Conquest 4 with my 31" draw length.

Get to a good proshop where you can try before you buy.

Good luck.


----------



## centerx

The "what is best" question is impossible to answer. However understandably this represents a significant investment and you want something that works. 

Since you don't know WHAT you want I suggest a bow that gives you the most options. I would suggest something with an adjustable draw length like a Hoyt , PSE or Martin . A Mathews also makes a fine target bow however if you are not comfortable with things like switching out cams you may have a significant investment in dollars and time at the pro shop getting the bow to fit you if it did not when you ordered it. Plus even if you KNOW what you need I have still found the need to tweak D/L based on different releases and such.

I guess what I am saying is the "Best" bow MAY depend on your experience level

Other things are important. A nice grip is important however with so many after market options available I have yet found a grip that could not basically be made to work

Weight / Balance. If it's to heavy off the bat OR if it is to heavy after you get it properly balanced your going to hate it. Keeping that in mind if you don't have the luxury of touching different bows error on the side of light enough. 

Wall … Most want a solid one the harder the better. I personally do not have any problems with the wall on most of the major players although of course they do vary. However some people can’t stand one over another. AGAIN a bow like a Hoyt or Martin CAN give you a few options that can allow you to slightly customize the feel of the wall. Others Like Mathews would be a little more finicky in this area but probabaly don't need to be tweaked any how for most.

I can give you some OPINIONS on some of the bows I have experience with ………

Hoyt Pro - Elite…… Nice but did not work for me in the accuracy department sold it 
Hoyt x-8……… Shot a few rounds through a friends. I like that bow and it's getting good reviews from others. 

Hoyt x-7……… Never shot it but not getting such great reviews from people I trust 
Hoyt Ultra Elite… Never shot it but is getting GREAT reviews from people I trust and has been for years

Martin Scepter series…….. I have shot the Septer II III and IV….. Currently shooting the IV exclusively and loving it been consistent in the accuracy department for me

Mathews Apex….. Excellent bow!! Heavy but in the right places. Sat perfectly with minimum add ons making it about the same weight as anything else I would normally shoot 

Mathews Apex 7…. Hated it was not a shooter for me 

Mathews Conquest. Never heard a bad thing and IF the 4 is like the I&II's I used to shoot it's one fine bow 

I also like to see around a 40" AtoA +/- 1.5 inches and a 7.50-8.00 brace height at my 29.5 draw. No more then 60 pounds


----------



## itchyfinger

Hit list to try.

Martin - sceptor 4 for a deflexed riser, mystic for a reflex (best grips on the market)
Hoyt - Proelite for a deflexed riser, Ultraelite for a reflex 
Mathews - Apex for a deflexed riser, Apex7, conquest4 (short draw model) for a reflex

For unconventional target models check out the Hoyt katera XL, Martin Slayer, Bowtech Airbornes, mathews drenalin LD.

You have to ask what you are looking for. Deflexed risers have longer brace heights and longer Axle to Axle lengths which is a good receipe for indoor target models for most. Reflexed target models will have lower BH and shorter ATA giving more speed which most find very useful for field and 3D shooting. This is just conventional wisdom and not the norm for all shooters. FITA records have fallen with "non-conventional" target bows. The Apex7 didn't work for centerX but it does for me. You have a fun time in front of you! Good luck and happy hunting :wink:


----------



## 2613c

im totaly in love with my conquest apex her name is HOLLY !!


----------



## riley1131

I like any of the conquest but like they all said the hoyts are sweet too and id like to try a constitution.


----------



## bwanaworker

DFA said:


> You can't go wrong with the new PSE MoneyMaker, awesome shooting bow :darkbeer:
> DFA


2nd that. Shooting my best scores ever with the Cam 1/2.


----------



## viperarcher

ok here is a question what if your on the short side? like 5'7 or shorter. what if you have a short draw length? like 27 or under? then what would be the best target bow for 3D or indoor or field? what about string angle?


----------



## riley1131

viperarcher said:


> ok here is a question what if your on the short side? like 5'7 or shorter. what if you have a short draw length? like 27 or under? then what would be the best target bow for 3D or indoor or field? what about string angle?


Usually the idea is the longer your dl the more bh u need. I pull 27 and the conquest works good 4 me. Alot of people with long dl prefer the apex it really all comes down to personal prefrence.Like I said the conquest works good 4 evthing pretty well for me at 27 with the minimax its just under 7"bh which is pretty short compared 2 alot of taget bows. I guess if I were rich I would buy a elite hoyt,apex7,apex and scepter and find the best one for each event but I dont have the money.


----------



## riley1131

She purdy to.


----------



## jarheadhunter

I shoot the MoneyMaker Ni. Someone else may have said this already, but here is my $.02. You want a bow with at least 40" Axle to Axle and 8" Brace Height for spots. I've shot a Conquest 3 for spots and now shoot the MoneyMaker. Conquest is a great bow. Me personally, I love my MoneyMaker. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrolex77

I shoot my best scores with an Mathews Apex 7!!


----------



## SEPENS M. PIPER

check out some of hoyts elite series. they just added the Vantage elite.

word around hoyt, cuz switched to the vantage elite this year but I love the pro elite and the ultra elite. I did set up the vantage elite already this year and it is a great feeling bow. aims like its siting on a tripod and feels like there is almost no recoil or shock whatsoever.


----------



## thenson

*Best Bow... Great Advice...*



centerx said:


> The "what is best" question is impossible to answer. However understandably this represents a significant investment and you want something that works.
> 
> Since you don't know WHAT you want I suggest a bow that gives you the most options. I would suggest something with an adjustable draw length like a Hoyt , PSE or Martin . A Mathews also makes a fine target bow however if you are not comfortable with things like switching out cams you may have a significant investment in dollars and time at the pro shop getting the bow to fit you if it did not when you ordered it. Plus even if you KNOW what you need I have still found the need to tweak D/L based on different releases and such.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is the "Best" bow MAY depend on your experience level
> 
> Other things are important. A nice grip is important however with so many after market options available I have yet found a grip that could not basically be made to work
> 
> Weight / Balance. If it's to heavy off the bat OR if it is to heavy after you get it properly balanced your going to hate it. Keeping that in mind if you don't have the luxury of touching different bows error on the side of light enough.
> 
> Wall … Most want a solid one the harder the better. I personally do not have any problems with the wall on most of the major players although of course they do vary. However some people can’t stand one over another. AGAIN a bow like a Hoyt or Martin CAN give you a few options that can allow you to slightly customize the feel of the wall. Others Like Mathews would be a little more finicky in this area but probabaly don't need to be tweaked any how for most.
> 
> I can give you some OPINIONS on some of the bows I have experience with ………
> 
> Hoyt Pro - Elite…… Nice but did not work for me in the accuracy department sold it
> Hoyt x-8……… Shot a few rounds through a friends. I like that bow and it's getting good reviews from others.
> 
> Hoyt x-7……… Never shot it but not getting such great reviews from people I trust
> Hoyt Ultra Elite… Never shot it but is getting GREAT reviews from people I trust and has been for years
> 
> Martin Scepter series…….. I have shot the Septer II III and IV….. Currently shooting the IV exclusively and loving it been consistent in the accuracy department for me
> 
> Mathews Apex….. Excellent bow!! Heavy but in the right places. Sat perfectly with minimum add ons making it about the same weight as anything else I would normally shoot
> 
> Mathews Apex 7…. Hated it was not a shooter for me
> 
> Mathews Conquest. Never heard a bad thing and IF the 4 is like the I&II's I used to shoot it's one fine bow
> 
> I also like to see around a 40" AtoA +/- 1.5 inches and a 7.50-8.00 brace height at my 29.5 draw. No more then 60 pounds




I was thinking about posting my opinions when I saw the post by CenterX. It pretty much sums up my thoughts. Even thought the science of archery would agree with the 40" ATA and 8.00" Brace Height is a good benchmark for a "forgiving" bow... is a good starting point. But the things that affect your ability to "hold steady" or to have confidence in your shooting might vary somewhat from that starting point.

For me, a 40" ATA bow is a bit long, I don't feel as well balanced or comfortable with a bow that long. To me, the feel of the grip and the feel at full draw, dictate how well I like the bow and consequently how well I shoot the bow. Again, just for me, I like a bow that is easy to draw, has adequate valley and a rock solid wall. Some bows seem to stop dead in their tracks when you hit the wall, that is what I like. Then if the bow is not too long and balanced, I can hold steady better than with other bows.

As CenterX stated, having the ability to play with draw length, to go shorter and longer than the "text-book" DL methods is key to finding the optimum DL for you and you alone. All these things ultimately help you hold steady. Holding Steady is the key to getting better and better, then the mental battle comes into play.

Be flexible until you zero in on your perfect DL and then a quality setup that feels best to you is what you want. A friend once told me that once he perfected his DL, a 1/16" or 0.062" difference made a huge difference in how well he shot and he could shoot...

Most of all, pick a bow you will enjoy shooting and have fun.

thenson


----------



## featherlite

*Best Bow*

I think I will go with the Money Maker X NI great shooting Bow. Got to love those groups.


----------



## Buck-Stalker

I hear Ross Archery is about to release a 36.5 ata binary cam target bow. I think it might be something to shoot, I love the solid back wall you get from draw stops on both cams and very simple to tune too.


----------



## Scott.Barrett

I am really liking my new Vantage Elite Plus....

In the past, I've had success with the following:

Hoyt Vantage Elite/Pro

Hoyt Contender Elite with 3000 limbs

The bows that have around a 40" ATA and close to 8" BH seem to work the best for me...

I've failed miserably with the following:

Hoyt Ultra/Contender Elites with 2000 limbs

Hoyt Alphamax, Alpha Elite, Maxxis 35, Carbon Matrix

Mathews Apex 7, Monster 7.0


----------



## kande6563

The Best Bow. And the answer is.................. The best bow out there is the one that fits comfortably in your hand, when you draw it, it feels like a dream and when you release it, it's climatic. It's the bow that when you do all of the above and all of the above is what you want. It's the bow that afterwards whispers to you, Me for you and You for me. Recommendations are fine. Don't buy one just because your favorite Pro shoots it or your friend does OR the archery shop says " Yep, that's you." Try shooting a lot of them before buying. Take along a notebook or piece of paper and list the bows and write down comments about the bows - positive or negative. Do not let the price influence you. Remember, you are saving for this bow. Ed


----------



## Stubby'smom

After 3 years I really hope the OP found a nice bow!:wink: The one I'm going to suggest was not available then, the specialist of course! I'm sure you are all tired of reading that from me, but I am really in love with this bow! That said, you should always shoot as many as possible and get what fits you best.


----------

